# Mal eine Frage zu "Separate Sync"



## RyzA (15. Mai 2017)

Hallo!


Ich bin noch nach Monitoren für meinen nächsten Rechner am gucken. Gsync mir da zu teuer. Und AMD Freesync bringt ja mit Nvidia Grafikkarten nichts. Außerdem muß ich nicht unbedingt > 120 Hz haben.
Beim angucken und von verschiedenen Monitoren ist mir die Bezeichnung "Separate Sync" aufgefallen. Was hat das zu bedeuten? 
Hier mal ein Monitor Beispiel: ASUS VE248HR, 24" (90LMC3001Q02231C) ab € 141,85

Da steht



> Bildwiederholfrequenz: 60Hz
> Synchronisierung: Separate Sync
> Signalfrequenz: 30-83kHz (horizontal), 50-76Hz (vertikal)


Daraus werde ich nicht ganz schlau. Könnte mir das jemand erklären?


----------



## 3dfx01 (15. Mai 2017)

Genau dasselbe habe ich mich heute auch gefragt, und wollte ein neues Thema dazu eröffnen, ich schließe mich der frage an , sollte bei den vielen Hardwarefreaks doch kein Problem sein


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2017)

Heisst im Prinzip, dass das nen ganz normaler Monitor ohne G/Freesync ist.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2017)

Ok! Danke für die Info!


----------



## EchoeZ (16. Juni 2017)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Beim angucken und von verschiedenen Monitoren ist mir die Bezeichnung "Separate Sync" aufgefallen. Was hat das zu bedeuten?





3dfx01 schrieb:


> Genau dasselbe habe ich mich heute auch gefragt,



Sepate Sync ist für analoge Ausgabe wie VGA oder Coposite. Die horizontale und vertikale  Sycronisation findet getrennt statt! Ein 'normaler' Monitor ist es nicht, und seperate Sync wird meist in Verbindung mit Free- oder Gsync angeboten.

Bin grad zufällig auf den Thread gestossen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2017)

Dann mal die Frage, warum separate Sync auch bei Monitoren ohne analogen Eingang vorhanden ist?


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2017)

Das verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------

